# My Recent Storm Pics



## Allens LawnCare (Nov 4, 2006)

Only two Pictures of Dec 16th Storm. My wife woke me up at 3:03am guess what her water broke. sounds like a great thing right? Well I had to drive in the storm to the hospital 15mins away(with a 5yr old and a 1yr old)....took 40 mins. Then they had to transport her to another hospital because my son wanted to the this cruel world a little early...his due date was January 23 so we got an early Christmas present and a tax deduction. He's doing well in the NIC uint weighed in at 5lbs 5oz, 18 1/2 inches long. It was scary........He won't be home until sometime after christmas.......Can't wait!!


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!!! Glad he's doing well!


----------



## aulen (Sep 18, 2007)

You drove her in the plow truck?


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

*Congrats*

Congrats and hopefully everyone is well. My wife was scheduled for a c-section but I got home 30 minutes before she had to be at the hospital, from plowing. Then I brought them home on Valentines day & went out that night, boy was I in the doghouse but my folke live across the street and there was a loader & backhoe here so if anything happened she would get to the hospital. Again congrats & that is one of the best gifts you could get.


----------



## Allens LawnCare (Nov 4, 2006)

Yeah we had the baby Dec 16th at 6:20 pm in Rhode Island. All my work is in CT so once everyone was settled in I left the hospital and went out plowing around 2:00am. Since last thursdays storm I've had a total of 13 hrs of sleep....can't wait for a full nights rest


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

congrats hope mom and baby are home real soon happy and healthy holiday to all


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

Congrats on the new one. Don't worry because it will not be to long before he is doing the plowing and your doing the riding.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Congrats.

Hope all are doing well


----------

